# New boy!!



## rlopezcutz (Oct 12, 2016)

Just picked up this handsome double tail from Petco! Loving his fiery colors!! Unfortunately i have him In a flower vase until next week when I can make sure I can afford a proper small tank for this guy. He seems to be doing ok, very energetic! Either he loves being out of the cup or the shape of the vase has him spooked. He has no name so far.. but thought I'd share him with the community. P.s. once upon a time I had a dragon scale, he's since passed. I used to have a account maybe 4 years ago. Don't remember the info but glad to be back in the community. So-Cal Betta lover!









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 25, 2016)

He's beautiful! He looks similar to my Roden too. Welcome back!


----------



## rlopezcutz (Oct 12, 2016)

Well thank you! Woke up to him in a playful mood 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------

